# ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي



## 88888888 (3 يناير 2008)

:66:كل عام وانتم بخير
happy new year:new8:

الترنيمة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/25919238/f292c2/wwwshababchristiancom___.html


----------



## 88888888 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي*




88888888 قال:


> :66:كل عام وانتم بخير
> happy new year:new8:


كل سنة واننم طيبين


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي*

مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقاد المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي*

الترنيمة جميلة جدآ انا سمعتها قبل كدا بس هى فين فى الموضوع ؟ :dntknw:​


----------



## modygold33 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي*

happy new year


----------



## magedemail (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي*

شكرا على هذة الترنيمة الرائعة جدا


----------



## mina3338 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة موووت لبولس ملاك وسط البحر الهايج قبطي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الترنيمة جميلة جدآ انا سمعتها قبل كدا بس هى فين فى الموضوع ؟ :dntknw:​



:a82::a82:ترنيمه رائعه:a82::a82:
:dntknw:بس هي فين علشان اسمعها:dntknw:
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::nunu0000::


----------



## nana nimo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بسمع اسم الترنيمة دى بس معرفش هى اللى فى بالى ولا لا


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اين الترنيمه ؟​


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تمت اضافة لينك للترنيمة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> تمت اضافة لينك للترنيمة
> ​


----------



## dovi2010 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 
الترنيمة جامدة جداً 
شكراًاًاً
*​


----------



## marmarmm (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ريت ترفع الملف تاني لأني ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اللنك مش شغال 
ممكن التعديل؟؟


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمة رائعه جداااااااااااااااااا


----------

